# Reletive Permit for minor rejected



## Tomson (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi There, 
My son was born in SA in Jan 2015 and we applied for a relative visa a few months later as we were waiting for the passport from our local Embassy. Now her application was rejected by the DHA, with reason the applicant is an asylum seeker and needs to have stayed in the country for 5 years. We have never applied for an asylum permit for her.
I am currently a SA PR holder and the mother is on a SA study permit. What do I do? Do I appeal the decision even though the 10 days appeal period has expired, or re-apply with a new application - Relative permit for minor DHA 1738? Thank you and Regards
Tomson


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

Tomson said:


> Hi There,
> My son was born in SA in Jan 2015 and we applied for a relative visa a few months later as we were waiting for the passport from our local Embassy. Now her application was rejected by the DHA, with reason the applicant is an asylum seeker and needs to have stayed in the country for 5 years. We have never applied for an asylum permit for her.
> I am currently a SA PR holder and the mother is on a SA study permit. What do I do? Do I appeal the decision even though the 10 days appeal period has expired, or re-apply with a new application - Relative permit for minor DHA 1738? Thank you and Regards
> Tomson


I think someone was high on something when they processed your application! There is definitely a mix up somewhere. I would re-apply - sorry about that.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Tomson said:


> Hi There,
> My son was born in SA in Jan 2015 and we applied for a relative visa a few months later as we were waiting for the passport from our local Embassy. Now her application was rejected by the DHA, with reason the applicant is an asylum seeker and needs to have stayed in the country for 5 years. We have never applied for an asylum permit for her.
> I am currently a SA PR holder and the mother is on a SA study permit. What do I do? Do I appeal the decision even though the 10 days appeal period has expired, or re-apply with a new application - Relative permit for minor DHA 1738? Thank you and Regards
> Tomson


If within the time frame allowed, appeal! It's a horrible mistake.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

i will say submit new application same outcome different duration


----------

